# Make it illegal to leave dogs in hot cars!



## Shannon Thorne (Jul 2, 2015)

I have joined this forum as we need to get as many signatures and shares as possible to stop this cruel act on innocent animals. It would be much appreciated if other people could share on any other groups or sites they know! we need this to stop! - *https://www.change.org/p/david-came...l-to-leave-dogs-in-hot-cars?just_created=true*

Every year dogs suffer and die when their owners make the mistake of leaving them in a parked car. Even if it's just for a minute, parked cars are death traps for dogs! On a hot day, temperatures inside a parked car can sore to over 100 degrees. Animals can die from heat stroke in just 15 minutes! With temperatures rising as our first heatwave hits us this week, sadly, it seems we'll be hearing this story again soon. This situation is entirely avoidable, but unfortunately people aren't taking this message seriously!

I started this petition because it is important we make this illegal to leave dogs in hot cars! As this has been in the social media a lot recently. I think the law has to be changed, and this should become a criminal offense.

By people signing this petition we will be one step closer to saving many dogs lives!

As you can see in the picture, sadly a dog lost his life through no fault of his own after being left in the car, with no water or windows open, by his owners for 4 hours whilst they went shopping! the poor dog did on go surgery but sadly passed away on that evening due to internal bleeding, at only 14 months old. This needs to stop, the law has to change!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

But it's already an offence to cause suffering (Welfare Act 2006), so anyone caught leaving a dog to suffer can be prosecuted.


----------



## Shannon Thorne (Jul 2, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> But it's already an offence to cause suffering (Welfare Act 2006), so anyone caught leaving a dog to suffer can be prosecuted.


These people who done this to this dog, didn't get prosecuted for it. There was another incident and all they got was a telling off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

In August I will be taking my dog and two friends' dogs to a trial where they will be staying in the car when not competing. The car is equipped with sun shades and reflectors, we will have cooling mats, water, and fans, and a crate set-up where we can leave all the doors open in the car. Temps in August average in the high 90's around here. 
Our fit and well-cared for dogs will be absolutely fine. 
Allowing a dog to suffer is already illegal here as it is in the UK as @StormyThai has already pointed out.

Sorry, but I will not be signing....


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry, but I won't be signing. I have often left my dog in the car on hot days - when we competed at flyball it was unavoidable. I did, however, take precautions to make sure he was not suffering (car was well ventilated, I used a ventlock/sunshade etc. and checked on him regularly). I agree that it is disgraceful that people will leave their dog in a car for hours on end to suffer like this, but I do not see that making it illegal to leave a dog in a car will help. As @StormyThai says, there is already legislation to prevent this, which is ignored by thoughtless owners.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Shannon Thorne said:


> These people who done this to this dog, didn't get prosecuted for it. There was another incident and all they got was a telling off.


I have an air conditioned car..why should my dog lose out on his trips to areas he can swim? What about if the dog needs to see a vet in a heat wave?
That boxer only died a few days ago so with all due respect you have no idea if the owners will be prosecuted or not


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry but I won't be signing.
My dog comes everywhere with me and is often left in the car but I take precautions, the car is well ventilated, he is in a crate so the boot can be left open, he has a cooling mat, he has water and I check on him regularly.
Why should my dog loose out on being with his owner and trips out to areas he enjoys?
My dog enjoys being in the car on the very rare occasions that I need to go out without him he gets grumpy and causes mischief for the person he is at home with, my dog would quite happily ride around in the car all day if he could.
As has already been said causing suffering to an animal is an offence in the uk anyway so what difference is your petition going to make? Because you are petitioning for something that is already illegal!
The dog you have attached to your post was not even in th uk, it was in northern Spain not that it makes a difference but your asking people to sign your petition for something that happened in a different country.
I am aware that there are irresponsible pet owners in the uk too but the majority of us take the precautions needed.


----------



## Shannon Thorne (Jul 2, 2015)

I am surprised that people on here are not signing, i'm sure you all make your dog your first priority,when they are in your car, but please give a thought of the poor dogs who do not get a choice, ,


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

Shannon Thorne said:


> I am surprised that people on here are not signing, i'm sure you all make your dog your first priority,when they are in your car, but please give a thought of the poor dogs who do not get a choice, ,


It's already illegal! Look up the animal welfare act 2006.
Anyone caught causing suffering or harm to an animal can be prosecuted.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Shannon Thorne said:


> These people who done this to this dog, didn't get prosecuted for it. There was another incident and all they got was a telling off.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Shannon Thorne said:


> These people who done this to this dog, didn't get prosecuted for it. There was another incident and all they got was a telling off.


I think you are confused, just because something is illegal does not mean all people will get prosecuted.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

If this was in this country and not in Spain, and_ if _ it was reported to the RSPCA, my guess is that they would be prosecuted; certainly they should be. Apparently they were on their way to a wedding and parked there for (supposedly) four hours while they went looking for a wedding present; poor dog, how it must have suffered.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Shannon Thorne said:


> I am surprised that people on here are not signing, i'm sure you all make your dog your first priority,when they are in your car, but please give a thought of the poor dogs who do not get a choice, ,


Legislation is already in place there is no need for any more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, how would heat stroke cause internal bleeding?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

As said , it's already illegal to cause suffering. A local police officer was prosecuted for leaving 2 police dogs in a van, they both died.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Just out of curiosity, how would heat stroke cause internal bleeding?


Rising temp of the blood can cause clotting, if one of these clots burst then you get internal bleeding


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Shannon Thorne said:


> I am surprised that people on here are not signing, i'm sure you all make your dog your first priority,when they are in your car, but please give a thought of the poor dogs who do not get a choice, ,


But as everyone has pointed out, it is already illegal. If you see a dog in a car with inadequate ventilation or parked in the sun or otherwise suffering, phone the police, They will respond. When I moved house, Ferdie refused to enter the new property and once he got back in the car he refused to get out again. He is 12 stone so not a dog you can simply pick up and it was very hot. I had all the windows open, I had a wet towel round him and he had water, but he would not get out. Someone phoned the police and they turned up immediately. Once they realised the situation they were very understanding, but don't say it is not illegal because it is.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Calvine said:


> If this was in this country and not in Spain, and_ if _ it was reported to the RSPCA, my guess is that they would be prosecuted; certainly they should be. Apparently they were on their way to a wedding and parked there for (supposedly) four hours while they went looking for a wedding present; poor dog, how it must have suffered.


The RSPCA are a waste of space. If you phone the police, they will come straightaway and break into the car if necessary.


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Now if you wanted me to sign a petition to make it illegal for anyone to have a dog (or any other pet) unless they'd taken and passed a pet version of the highway code I might pay more attention ...

Laws don't educate people!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am another one who wont be signing because, as already pointed out, it's an offence under the Animal Welfare Act.

Furthermore, where would the line be drawn? What would be the cut off point be between it being legal and spilling over into illegal? Would it be anything above 15 degrees with a humidity of 60% for example? I'd want to see something more specific and even then, the dog is not guaranteed to be in danger if within certain parameters.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> The RSPCA are a waste of space. If you phone the police, they will come straightaway and break into the car if necessary.


I totally agree with you that the RSPCA are a waste of space...but they rank second to the CPS as a prosecuting body in this country (or did last I heard). The Police would report this to the R$PCA and they are the ones who would bring a prosecution...if this had happened in this country, which I understand it did not.. They prosecute for far less than a dog dying of heat...in fact the reason they are closing their hospitals is so that they can have more ''front-line staff'' (ie ''inspectors'' as they like to call them). Sorry if it was not clear, the point I was trying to make was that this did not happen in this country and OP would likely have done better to quote an instance that happened here. Yes, I am aware that if you find a cat in the middle of Oxford St their emergency animal welfare hotline will advise you to put it back where you find it. I am not a supporter (altho I used to fund-raise for them).


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I would support a drive for education. Education, not (more) legislation is once again the answer I believe. Rather than a petition, why not a poster campaign.

J


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I would support a drive for education. Education, not (more) legislation is once again the answer I believe. Rather than a petition, why not a poster campaign.
> 
> J


Certainly a sign in car parks near the payment machines to remind people of what happens to animals left in hot cars might be useful.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Certainly a sign in car parks near the payment machines to remind people of what happens to animals left in hot cars might be useful.


Well I park all over the UK and most pay stations do have such signs on them or next to them.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I support education but not poorly spelt and grammatically incorrect petitions about a law that is already in place.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Well I park all over the UK and most pay stations do have such signs on them or next to them.


That's good to hear, as ours don't.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I think that we need something like Dog Champions. People who could patrol supermarkets and retail parks looking for dogs tied up outside shops and education stupid owners for such things and keep an eye for dogs in cars. An extension to the role of security guard. I could never do this as I'd want to beat the living daylights out of the owner before shoving them inside a hot car and I think it tragic that humans even need such a thing. How stupid this race has become but it seems essential.

In fact I think there is better mileage in tweeting, writing and Facebooking the major supermarket and retail parks to campaign for such a thing. Once one capitulates then the rest may follow.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Calvine said:


> That's good to hear, as ours don't.


Maybe contact them and ask about it? Through social media or print some and put them up yourself?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Have you heard of the custom of leaving a white bike where cyclists lost their lives? Maybe a toy dog where a pet's life was lost through animal cruelty might wake people up and see how poorly treated dogs are.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder how much prices in a supermarket would go up to pay for the car park monitor? Obviously there are many pluses to this, they could sweep up, empty bins, move shopping trolleys, impose fines for over stayers. ............................................................... Wait a cotton picking minute, supermarkets already do this!


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

I too am joining the 'not signing' ranks. For those who participate in dog activities the car is often the only place where they can keep their dog/s when not competing. And there already is a law, as mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

An interesting side note to this conversation. Just had a phone call from a friend who needed to vent. She was out running errands, and was sitting in her car (parked) checking her phone, when she noticed a woman peering in her back windows. She has a lovely set up back there, two large crates that were empty as her dogs were at home. This woman is just peering and peering in, finally she notices my friend in the car and knocks on the window. My friend rolls the window down part way and says “yes?” The woman asked her if she had any dogs in the car. At which point my friend is thinking maybe she should as this strange woman is making her rather nervous. She said no, the woman muttered a couple other things and my friend just nodded and rolled her window back up. 

I don’t know if it was a case of being concerned for dogs or not, but surely if there is a human in the drivers seat with the AC running, any dogs in the car would also be fine? 

This morning I spent the morning at the lake with a dog friend, my dog, and my kids. On the way home I popped in to a deli for sandwiches for the kids, left one kid and the dog in the car with the AC running. I would not have been happy if that had been my child subjected to some stranger knocking on the window....


----------



## Natalie Strudwick (May 21, 2015)

I agree with your post but I think it is already illegal. Pet owners must really know their responsibilities to prevent such circumstances. Please don't get a dog or cat if you can't take good care of them properly.


----------

